# can i drink goat milk without boiling ? i mean fresh as is ..



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

can i drink goat milk without boiling ? i mean fresh as is ..


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

You don't have to pasteurize it by cooking it, but you should at least strain it and then maybe put it in the freezer for a while.

That's what I do at least.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Certainly you can drink it once it is strained and cold. We check each goat before milking for mastitis.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, just make sure milk is coming from a healthy animal, no illnesses. I usually strain and cool before consuming, but I've drank it straight from the bucket before..... :yum:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. Strain and drink. It's better cold...but I don't like warm milk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep we drink our raw, fresh from our goats..as stated..be sure you practice clean milking and it wil be fine


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I have my two very first dairy doelings lined up to breed to a nice mini Mancha buck and I can hardly wait for the fresh milk next year!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I refuse to drink any pasteurized milk, raw all the way. Raw is healthier. To me, pasteurized milk is dead milk. My kids were all raised on raw milk. I even raised one son on raw goat milk from the day he come home from the hospital at 3 days of age. He was healthier than the other 3 who were raised on milk formula and or breast milk.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

You don't boil milk to pasteurize milk, you just bring it to 185 for a minute. Boiling changes the taste and texture of it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a little incase you didn't know, observe withdrawl dates on dewormers and antibiotics. Some things can cause adverse side effects in people or allergic reactions so just make sure you havemt used any and if so watch withdrawl before you use it


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> You don't boil milk to pasteurize milk, you just bring it to 185 for a minute. Boiling changes the taste and texture of it.


how can we do it to 185 for a minute.


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

i dewormed her 3 days after delivery its safe to drink milk ?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what did you deworm her with?


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

albendazole valbazen


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Look up the dewormer you used with the goat dose and see what the time is. It will be from the day you gave it to her and then count howevee many days from that.


----------

